# motorcycle guy



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

How is that possible without rolling the throttle at all for two minutes? My opinion... not so real.. unless someone can explain that to me!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

He's probably just going in a straight line, that dude is crazy LOL. How does he manage to do this on a steady speed without as eternity said rolling the throttle it's not going down hill too LOL????


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Easy enough to tighten the throttle so it stays where you twist it.
Unless that was a put on show by a pro, I predict a short lifespan for that rider


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Easy enough to tighten the throttle so it stays where you twist it.
> Unless that was a put on show by a pro, I predict a short lifespan for that rider


Easy nought to tighten the throttle? How is that even possible? I'm not technical, but


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Easy nought to tighten the throttle? How is that even possible? I'm not technical, but


tighten the mechanism in the throttle so it can lock at a certain speed


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

i love how the guy is so causal about it....


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> tighten the mechanism in the throttle so it can lock at a certain speed


=) I think i hear a mechanic in BCA!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =) I think i hear a mechanic in BCA!


LOL a 15 year old mechanic, i cant drive yet dude!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

AWW said:


> LOL a 15 year old mechanic, i cant drive yet dude!


Sorry, but I hafta correct you on that one! You can't drive LEGALLY =) LOL!
It's all good! You're only one year away, besides, you won't wanna be out on the road anyways.. people drive like IDIOTS!!!


----------



## Mech Eng (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> tighten the mechanism in the throttle so it can lock at a certain speed


There's a great product out for just this sort of thing, called a throttle lock. Not legal on street bikes in Canada but it can by ordered though a couple of sites in the US. It' what the stunt riders use when they're doing tricks, quick flip to lock and another to unlock.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Sorry, but I hafta correct you on that one! You can't drive LEGALLY =) LOL!
> It's all good! You're only one year away, besides, you won't wanna be out on the road anyways.. people drive like IDIOTS!!!


LOL! as much as i am eager to get my licence... idoits are scary


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha i love how the people in the car are going
"who rides a bike like that?!"
" record it record it!" 
" i am recording" 
" good.. post it up on the internet"


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Not legal in Canada? I did not know that. I've never owned a street bike without having one installed! I've always called it a "cock 'n lock" (vice grips will do the same trick but not quite as attractive ):

http://www.brakeawayproducts.com/productinfo.html

You try riding the Three Flags Classic (Canada to Mexico) without it


----------

